# Dark Shadows to start production next year



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*9th December 2009 04:01 AM*

David Allen

Dark Shadows was a hit US TV show running from 1966 to 1971, filmed in black and white it could belong in the Munsters and Adams Family sort of category.
The show focused on a vampire known as Barnabas Collins, he live in a quiet town in Maine where other non human creatures lived too, sounds a bit like True Blood!
Now it seem that Dark Shadows is to finally make it to the big screen and with Tim Burton on board to direct and Johnny Depp being lined up for the lead role of Barnabas, it sounds like it could be interesting.
The original series stretched to over twelve hundred episodes, so the storyline will have to encompass a small part of the series, unless more than one film is planned!


----------

